# Home Depot Headless Horseman Prop 2.0



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

A friend of mine commissioned me to Paint his Home Depot Headless Horseman prop up in UV colors. 
A bit of a pain in the butt do do, but overall I'm pretty happy with the results.
More pictures here: https://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1896


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Some video's my friend took and posted on Youtube.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That looks amazing Robert. Your friend is super lucky to have your talent in his arsenal of tricks and treats. &#128521; &#127875;&#128128;


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, Pumpkin5! :jol:



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: That looks amazing Robert. Your friend is super lucky to have your talent in his arsenal of tricks and treats. &#128521; &#127875;&#128128;


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You, sir, are an artiste That last shot of the horse's profile in particular is striking.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are a champ


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you Hairazor, and Roxy! :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: It absolutely amazes me how you take the primary colors of Wildfire black light paint and get such a vivid brown. Really excellent work Mr. R. (in my heart of hearts though, I still think the Headless horseman should be riding a black horse) Maybe a blue black????


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is really stunning! The detail on the horse is sick! Those eyes!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you jdubbya and P5!
P5, I agree about having the horse in black, but unfortunately black turns into a void/disappears under black light. Brown was kinda my only option. Blue might have worked, but the rider was mostly blue, and I wanted to have contrast between the horse and rider.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Totally amazing, The detail is great.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks very much!



xredge said:


> Totally amazing, The detail is great.


----------

